# Slush photo shoot



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I am very mean. Slush was trying to take a nap a few days ago so i took the chance to get some clear shots of her. Can't say she approved though.














































Slush: Alright, Give it up... Now










Sorry slushie, no can do










Poor gal. I left her alone after these so she could finish her nap.
Heres a few others of her eating carrots. She loves them lol.










*crazy budgie in the background*



















YUMMM

Last one before i bore you all to death


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

AWWW! She is one adorable girl!!! Lovely piccies!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's such a cute fluff ball!  She sure gave you a greasy look when you were disturbing her sleep.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Slush is gorgeous  I just love the carrot face


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Slush is a cutie, I love the sleeping pics. **also "crazy" budgie in the background LOL!**


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute. I have not got a sleepy photo of Spike yet.


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow is she cute. She looks so fluffy.


----------

